# Back to school clothing & Footwear Allowance



## JEON50 (2 Aug 2011)

As I did not automatically qualify for the above allowance, as I am on disability allowance. I completed the application first day of July. I have heard nothing back from SW Donegal.Tryed telephone them, on hold for 25 minutes, gave up.

Does anybody know when the payments / decisons will be made ?


----------



## gipimann (2 Aug 2011)

My understanding is that applications are taking up to 8 weeks to process.


----------



## JEON50 (2 Aug 2011)

Many Thanks, again !


----------



## mark27 (3 Aug 2011)

i filled out mine on july 1st aswell and got  a letter this morning saying i was approved and payment was issued.I filled in on the form i wanted it paid directly into bank but it was waiting when i collected my money today in post office


----------



## JEON50 (3 Aug 2011)

I never applied for it before, as I was unaware that I could, mine was probally posted on 4th. July. I will update the site when I receive it, so other users can get an idea of the processing time. Thanks for the info.


----------



## gipimann (3 Aug 2011)

The forms are being processed in order of receipt in the office, so you shouldn't have to wait too long JEON, based on mark27's news.


----------



## JEON50 (4 Aug 2011)

Allowance lodged into bank account over night, so its taking about 5 weeks to process


----------

